# dell digital delivery occured unhandled,what to do?



## findingsolution (Sep 16, 2014)

How to manage my laptop from ah dell crash?i mean when i on my dell laptop and it appeared like this " an unhandled exception occured in dell.all browser is close now.what to do?thnx


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello *findingsolution*,

Welcome to TSG! :up:

You haven't given us very much information, but it sounds like you had an application unexpectedly close?

That does happen from time to time. Have you experienced any other issues?

---------------------------------------------------------------

Also, let's see the following.

*TSG Information Utility*

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe).
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire text here.
---------------------------------------------------------------

Lastly, what is the make and model of the problem computer?

---------------------------------------------------------------

What I'd like to see in your next post: :up:

Current problems.
TSG System Information log.
Make and model of your computer.


----------



## findingsolution (Sep 16, 2014)

Tnx for that info 99..but when i on my pc.there is nothing to find nothing to see all is blank..what to do


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're saying your computer won't boot into Windows?

If so, please see if you can access Safe Mode With Networking.

*Safe Mode With Networking*

While the computer is turning on, tap *F8* repeatedly until a black screen with white text appears.
Using your arrow keys highlight the option *Safe Mode With Networking* and hit Enter.


----------

